# My old/first sentra/beater



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

Have to say it was the funnest car I ever had. And it took a good beating too


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

hella cool

-Nick


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@mn


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

Lol damn.........


----------



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

I used to get more air then the quads that rode there


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

What year is that car (85 or 86)?


----------



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

I think it was an 85, but I don't remember for sure. I got it for nothing, had the funest winter ever, and got a hundred for it.. LOL


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

That looks so fun


----------



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

*Lol*

I was just looking through my old posts, forgot I posted this pic. Still makes me laugh when I see it, figured Id bring it to the top for anyone that hasn't. ;-)


----------

